# archery only lease



## TR III (Jan 18, 2005)

Two brothers need an archery-only lease in central to south Georgia     TRIII


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 18, 2005)

I know of one in Harris county but it is 3500 a person first year 2500 each year after. I think it is 6 members 1100 arces. They kill some big boys. This year killed 165 p&y Let me know if you are intrested.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 19, 2005)

Check with Randy


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 19, 2005)

Duck, That Harris County lease is some good property, It is about 1200 ac. and 11 members. The only buck taken this year was a 6x4 that probably went around 130"


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 19, 2005)

UWGduck said:
			
		

> I know of one in Harris county but it is 3500 a person first year 2500 each year after. I think it is 6 members 1100 arces. They kill some big boys. This year killed 165 p&y Let me know if you are intrested.


165 P&Y? IS that gross or net?If its net then hes got the #2 in the state.


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 19, 2005)

davidhelmly said:
			
		

> Duck, That Harris County lease is some good property, It is about 1200 ac. and 11 members. The only buck taken this year was a 6x4 that probably went around 130"



Spoke with our club president and he said it was more like a 140-150 but I might be wrong. If it was a 130" I am sure Dickie was really upset.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know if anyone ever scored it. It may have been a hair bigger but not much, Definatley nowhere near 165. Dickie was ok with it, the club rule is 125 gross or better.


----------

